# How to Hunt a Basilisk and Live



## Steerpike (Aug 16, 2012)

There are a handful of potential short stories in this. Fun read:

How to hunt a Basilisk and live to tell the tale


----------



## danr62 (Aug 16, 2012)

Or you could get a phoenix to rip it's eyes out.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 16, 2012)

Two words: Mirrored sunglasses.


----------



## danr62 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Two words: Mirrored sunglasses.



Is it susceptible to it's own glare?


----------



## Ireth (Aug 16, 2012)

danr62 said:


> Is it susceptible to it's own glare?



Medusa was. *shrug* Not sure about the basilisk.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 16, 2012)

Ireth said:
			
		

> Two words: Mirrored sunglasses.



Wouldn't that still turn you to stone? I can see through mirrored lenses if I wear them....


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 16, 2012)

It's also venomous, so while you are stylin' in your new shades, it just bites you


----------



## Ireth (Aug 16, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> It's also venomous, so while you are stylin' in your new shades, it just bites you



TouchÃ©. I'd better keep a vial of phoenix tears on hand, then. XD


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 16, 2012)

I love stuff like this.  I'm a big fan of The Witcher series and have written several "hunter" based stories as of late.  The image of a man covered in mirrors is really cool.  

However, they probably just killed a rogue gila monster.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about susceptible to their own glares, but I have basilisks as being susceptible to the glares of other basilisks


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 17, 2012)

I remember having a character that was blind and superbly trained in blind-fighting.., he could have easily managed the feat


----------

